# Can IBS attacks cause you to almost pass out?



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

In the past 2.5 years I have had 3 occasions where I had diarrhea and almost passed out. Kinda yuck but let me describe.The 1st one was right after eating Chinese. I came home, started getting grumbly, the the D cramps. It took an hour or 2 and in that time I thought I was just having usual stomach grumbling. Finally I went to the bathroom as next thing I know Im hot and sweating. I sit down and 1st hard stool comes out then the diarrhea . I then started to feel sick and started to pass out (but never did). I didnt vomit or anything. After that 1st attack I didn't feel sick or pass out anymore but I did have diarrhea through the night with some very minor blood. (which I read can happen with food poisoning). I was fine the next day.Over a year later I have it happen again. This time, no blood, and only one trip to the bathroom and it was over. 3 months later again same thing. just hard stool that turns to diarrhea , almost pass out, hot flashes then FINE afterwards. Almost like the hard stool blocks the diarrhea and causes this attack or something.Each time I can report I had ate spicy or rich food (and possibly over ate also).I had one friend who has IBS tell me this is something she has experienced a lot. anyone else?Its been 9 months and I have not had another attack like this. Ive been trying to not easy spicy rich food, or too much of it at once.I wonder if that 1st episode is what threw me into all of my GI issues? Post infectious IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If your vagus nerve is a bit on the sensitive time any cause of abdominal pain (or even just having a regular old non painful BM) can set it off and make you pass out (or feel like it).IBS is not the one and only thing that sets it off, but it is one of the things that can.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, every few months I get an attack like this. My abdomen feels very full and bloated, I get a horrible bout of weakness and nausea, strong D cramps but the D doesn't come out right away because it is like plugged disrhea. Because IBS can cause mixed constipation and diarrhea it is like the constipated stool is blocking the diarrhea behind it which causes the bad cramping. I almost pass out myself and the nausea is so bad. I feel like I am going to explode. After the episode I am very very tired and weak and my abdomen is sore and I usually just go to bed and sleep it off. It is horrible, I know the feeling. For me the triggers were eating large meal or lots of high fat food. One time I got this huge burrito from taco bell and it was filled with refried beans, the thing weighed I swear like 2 pounds LOL and I ate the whole thing and had an attack. Another time was when we went out for pizza for a birthday and I was so thirsty I drank too much pop and then had the fatty pizza and then some birthday cake and I paid for it. So high trigger foods (fats or gassy foods) and larger quantities all at once cause them to happen. One time though it happened after I made myself a cold smoothy and I couldn't figure that one out !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

yup.. thats exactly how mine is.. its like there is a plug of hard stool then you packed it with "amo" like a gun behind that with bad food. For me it is like you, I either ate too much rich food, or spicy food. I guess it sets you up for the pefect Vasovagal Nerve set off. Thankfully I have not passed out yet. I hope that never happens. I will just watch my diet and keep a good fiber reg.


----------



## Carbolic Smokeball (Sep 23, 2010)

Sometimes after I've had to rush to the toilet I just want to lie down because I come over really tired. I've never felt like passing out but definitely a lie-down is often on the cards if I've had a bad attack.


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

i have felt like passing out a few times cause the sh*t wouldn't stop coming out and the pain when it's coming out like the rectum is being ripped to shreds, i've never been sick though ever, i have a strong stomach kind of, i don't really get cramps it just always feels dodgy down below, really uncomfortable feeling


----------

